# is this slight panting something to worry about?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm quite stressed out because my other little bird momo died very recently to breathing issues. flint was a gift from my grandparents to "help me get over the loss" of momo. naturally im quite over-protective of him.

Today marks 2 weeks since i got him

im noticing hes been squawking alot the past couple of days.
and now im noticing this slight pant hes doing..
Is it just fear? or do you think it could be a more serious issue?

i can take him to the vet tomorrow but i still owe them quite a bit of money from my previous vet bill with momo, and i'm worried they might refuse to treat til i pay the rest off, which i cant afford to.

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQay4uBQLdA"]is he okay? - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies will pant when they are nervous which may be the case with Flint. In the video you posted I do not see any pronounced tail bob which you may see with a respiratory issue, it is normal for them to have a very slight movement of the tail. He looks fine to me , as long as he is eating and active I would not be concerned about the slight pant. Keep an eye on him and if you see it getting more pronounced then you may want to have it checked.


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Cody said:


> Budgies will pant when they are nervous which may be the case with Flint. In the video you posted I do not see any pronounced tail bob which you may see with a respiratory issue, it is normal for them to have a very slight movement of the tail. He looks fine to me , as long as he is eating and active I would not be concerned about the slight pant. Keep an eye on him and if you see it getting more pronounced then you may want to have it checked.


Thanks for the heads up. ever since my little momo passed ive been absolutely beyond paranoid with every small thing. i think im just worrying too much. hes still active, playing with his toys, eating, climbing about. and being very noisy.
i'll still keep an eye on him for now though!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

PippyM said:


> Thanks for the heads up. ever since my little momo passed ive been absolutely beyond paranoid with every small thing. i think im just worrying too much. hes still active, playing with his toys, eating, climbing about. and being very noisy.
> i'll still keep an eye on him for now though!


Sounds like he is fine, you have had him a short time so don't be too aggressive in trying to bond with him, don't try to pet him or grab him, that in itself could make him nervous. Take it slow and go at his pace.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody.

You need to give Flint time to settle in.
Being continually stressed and anxious about every little thing isn't helping him. Animals pick up on human's emotional state.

Try to relax. 
When you are talking to Flint, make sure you speak in a calm and reassuring tone. 
Don't make any sudden moves around him. Never grab him or force him to be touched.*


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

as an addition, he does alot of the time on his perch start flapping his wings and squawking, i take that is also a sign of annoyance? hes situated in the same room as my PC. basically a room i probably spend a good 12+ hours in per day. should i just ignore his squawknig and try to let him calm himself down?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Squawking is normal. When you stop and pay attention to him when he does it you are reinforcing that behavior in a positive manner.*


----------

